# Best corn cob pipe you've ever had?



## bojangle (Dec 17, 2014)

I know there are various manufacturers out there and even more different shapes/models. What would you say is your best corn cob pipe (manufacturer + shape/model) that you can recommend?


----------



## bojangle (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm considering getting a grab-bag from corncobpipe.com.


----------



## sugarcane1 (Jul 17, 2014)

The grab bag is a good deal My favorite MM cob, is the Country Gentleman.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

No question....Missouri Meerschaum Rob Roy Legend.

I am about to order some of the new Cobbit series pipes.


----------



## Friar Jay (Jul 18, 2015)

Missouri Meerschaum's Country Gentleman


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

After many, many years of smoking Cobbs, my two favorites are, the Missouri Meerschaum's Country Gentleman and the Diplomat. Hands down, the best Corn Cobb Pipes you can buy!!!


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Another vote for the MM Country Gentleman. The combination of stained bowl and decent capacity set it apart from the others, although I may change my mind if and when I try a cobbit.


----------



## MaduroLover (Jun 8, 2013)

MM Country Gent, Diplomat (apple or 5th Ave.), Mark Twain, Washington, Legend, Eaton and Morgan ... I like Cobs.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

After careful consideration, I feel I must revise my vote. Actually, my favorite Missouri Meerschaums are the Ozark Hardwood series. They have all the advantages of a cob, with the extra durability of wood. As for brands, there is only one brand of cob pipe....Missouri Meerschaum. Anything else is a waste of money.


----------



## GregNJ (Sep 24, 2009)

Country Gentleman for me as well. Right shape and size for my liking.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

Would the Country Gentleman be a good pipe to smoke cigar nubs?


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

The Country gentleman is a good pipe to smoke any kind of tobacco in.


----------



## Jimmyc (Nov 5, 2009)

The MM Patriot is great, nice size bowl, no filter and a wood bottom.


----------



## ras_oscar (Aug 30, 2015)

Do corncob pipes last "forever" with proper maintenance, like briar pipes, or do the burn out and need to be replaced eventually?


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

I have 5 or 6 Missouri Meerschaums that are probably older than you, and I still smoke them regularly. I have an MM Bulldog (discontinued for 15 or more years), and several old-style Legends (with the thick shanks). With a little care, MMs last as long as you want. And so what if one does burn out after 7 or 8 years? Spend another $6.00 and buy a new one. What do you want for under $10.00?

There is no better smoking pipe, or value for what you pay than a Missouri Meerschaum pipe, at any price. Sometimes, the tobacco I am smoking costs more than the pipe.

My MM Bulldog











ras_oscar said:


> Do corncob pipes last "forever" with proper maintenance, like briar pipes, or do the burn out and need to be replaced eventually?


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

I just pulled the trigger on two. One straight and one curved.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

I am about to order the Wizard, Elf and 5-Star Emperor. I may break down and get a Freehand as well.


----------



## Granger (Jul 24, 2010)

I am a Meer smoker mostly (at home), but when I travel I like to take my Missouri Meerschaum...I smoke from a Country Gentleman from MM.


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

sugarcane1 said:


> My favorite MM cob, is the Country Gentleman.


Ditto


----------



## Busco (Sep 22, 2015)

Another vote for the MM CG.


----------



## Cobbist (Nov 19, 2015)

My New favorite pipe is the Washington. I added an Aristocob Freehand Stem which made a world of difference..
So basically, a $6.00 pipe, with an $8.00 stem. 

I tend to favor smaller bowls, having started piping in the early 80's.
The Washington answers that call.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

The best corn cob pipe I ever had is whatever one I am smoking at the moment....Right now, it is the bent General with some superb SPC Plum Pudding in it.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

In order of most smoked...

- MM Country Gent
- MM Legend
- MM Great Dane

All have provided many good smokes and get reached for far more often than all my briars combined.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

I need to amend my previous comment. I just got an MM Marcus, and a Morgan, as Christmas gifts from a client. I just ran some Frog Morton OTT through them, and WOW These are the most outstanding MM pipes to date. They are handy for us clinchers, and smoke like a dream. I give a slight edge to the Marcus, only because it is a tad larger. These are my new favorites.....


----------



## HighRockiesPuffer (Nov 8, 2016)

MM Diplomat so far is my favorite corn cob pipe

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Country Gentleman for me as well.


----------



## sweetbriar (Nov 5, 2016)

Best Cob pipe I've enjoyed are the ones with the bamboo cane stem, hands down..

sweetbriar


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

sweetbriar said:


> Best Cob pipe I've enjoyed are the ones with the bamboo cane stem, hands down..
> 
> sweetbriar


I have never seen one, but it sure sounds interesting. Do you have any info or links where one can be looked at? Dam, I didn't think I would ever buy a new Cob, based on what I have, but that could change!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Pipes by Riccardo Santia - Ultimate Corncob Pipes by R. Santia Pipes

Never ordered from them but a quick Google search found the above link.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Actually, I bought a gorgeous Jake Hackert Cob with the antler shank a few years back. But I ended up giving it to someone on this board in the Secret Santa. I kind of regret giving that since since then his cobs rarely come up on Ebay anymore. All I ever see are his briars. I guess I should try to contact him directly to see if he still makes cobs. I would love to own one.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

DSturg369 said:


> Pipes by Riccardo Santia - Ultimate Corncob Pipes by R. Santia Pipes
> 
> Never ordered from them but a quick Google search found the above link.


Interesting, I must say, but IMHO, they seem a bit gaudy, but that's just me. The couple that I liked were $150 and more. I would never pay that for a Cob of any kind. That type of work, does not take that much skill, the materials are soft and easy to work with, unlike briar, cherry-wood, etc.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Interesting, I must say, but IMHO, they seem a bit gaudy, but that's just me. The couple that I liked were $150 and more. I would never pay that for a Cob of any kind. That type of work, does not take that much skill, the materials are soft and easy to work with, unlike briar, cherry-wood, etc.


Here ya go

http://www.tobaccopipes.com/old-dominion-pipes/

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

@JohnnyFlake....Just ordered two.. Free shipping plus a New subscriber gift for signing up for their email. It wouldn't let me enter the code in the comment box so I emailed them. They answered immediately and fixed it.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

UBC03 said:


> @*JohnnyFlake*....Just ordered two.. Free shipping plus a New subscriber gift for signing up for their email. It wouldn't let me enter the code in the comment box so I emailed them. They answered immediately and fixed it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


What did you order brother?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JohnnyFlake said:


> What did you order brother?












2 of these.. I promised myself no more buying till after the new year, but if it's under 10$ it doesn't count. Right?

I just can't pass up free shipping.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Figured @sweetbriar talks em up like he owns stock, so I better give em a try at least.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

@sweetbriar .. Told the rep at tobaccopipes.com you were talkin them up..he said to thank you for em. Their customer service is in the ball. Thanks for the pointing me towards them.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## sweetbriar (Nov 5, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> @sweetbriar .. Told the rep at tobaccopipes.com you were talkin them up..he said to thank you for em. Their customer service is in the ball. Thanks for the pointing me towards them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


:smile2: .. hope you enjoy'm.. the Chesapeake very good for a quick and always fresh smoke.. The Laughing King is 
bigger and also very good..both bamboo cane.. if i hadda choose between the 2, i'd take the Chesapeake.. to me, the cane stem is what makes'm so good.. I'm burnin' some full virginia in a chesapeake as i type this..

sweetbriar


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

Seems like an overwhelming amount of votes for the Country Gent and I agree. I'd also like to add that the Dagner poker cob smokes on par with the CG and is exceptionally portable and aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## sweetbriar (Nov 5, 2016)

@UBC .. how's that Chesapeake treatin' ya ?.. I'm loadin' one as i Type, 

sweetbriar


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

sweetbriar said:


> @UBC .. how's that Chesapeake treatin' ya ?.. I'm loadin' one as i Type,
> 
> sweetbriar


Love it.. It's a little difficult to load up, but it smokes like a champ and feels really good.


----------



## sweetbriar (Nov 5, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Love it.. It's a little difficult to load up, but it smokes like a champ and feels really good.


 , yah, great lil smoker


----------

